# How often to give dogs a bath?



## Ravdawg (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi

I have a Jack Russel who is 1 year old and was wandering assuming the dog isn't sick or smelling how often should i give it a bath?

Thanks


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I usually plan to bathe mine as soon as winter is really over and then usually at the end of the summer. And of course they get bathed if they choose to tangle with a skunk, roll in the dirt, play in mud, or have a field day in the pasture. But barring any of those things, twice per year seems adequate.


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

I usually bath my dogs around monthly, or if they decide to find the muddiest puddle they can at the park. 

It is important not to bath dogs too often but it really depends on each dogs needs. Some tend to be more "doggy" smelling than others and get themselves into more dirty situations.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I bath my 2 about every 2 weeks. We all get in the shower together. They don't smell at all. They are still puppies, and I have to keep them out of the shower when I get in ,cause they like a bath.David


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

I bath my 3 whenever they get dirty... This usually ends up being at least once a month! In the summer its more often because we take them to the ocean to play in the water.. Gotta wash that salt off. If they get a bit muddy but dont really need a bath then i'll typically rinse them with a hose (on warm days) instead of a full bath


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Ours get baths when they need them. If they are dirty or stinky. For that greyhounds, that means about once or twice a year. The pods will pobably be every 6 weeks, like the staghound.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I bathe mine whenever they have that stinky "dog" smell. So, it's about once a month, unless they get in something nasty. Mine play hard outside a lot of the day so that "dog" smell comes back fairly quick. During the winter I don't think that they will need to be bathed as often. I hope so anyway.


----------

